# Problema impresora Lexmark



## Frasco (Sep 13, 2005)

A ver. Tengo una impresora Lexmark. Tengo un pequeño problema desde junio... La impresora, al conectarla a la red de electricidad, empieza a lucir..pero no me hace caso el ordenador...para él no existe..y presionando en cualquiera de los botones de la impresora tampoco nme hace caso. Es como si recibiera electricidad (lo que indica la luz) pero no puede hacer nada debido a algun motivo quizas de circuitos... No es problema de software..ya esta todo estudiado y es, en fecto, de la impresora en sí, material. 
Por tanto a ver si alguien podría darme alguna indicación sobre qué debo de mirar..o alguna cosilla...la he desmontado y, aparentemente, para los ojos de uno no muy experto, no hay nada defectuoso..no hay nada mal que resalte. Espero sus respuestas 

Muchas gracias chicos!!! 
Saludos!!!

PD: la impresora es la Lexmark P3150
No sé si este mensaje irá en este subforo...creo que sí, no obstante si no es de aquí ya se encargará el admin de moverlo...Gracias!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2005)

Si la impresora enciende y no responde a las ordenes envidadas por el PC, se puede pensar o que el driver esta desconfigurado o que tiene problemas de comunicación, si ya reinstalaste el software entonces prueba utilizando otro cable de comunicación. Dudo que sea otro el problema, ya que no veo otra forma para que se pueda dañar la impresora.

Pero si la impresora no responde al presionar cualquiera de sus botones entonces el problema es interno y creo que en ese caso ya no se puede hacer nada, su electrónica es muy discreta y sus circuitos integrados son de aplicación especifica, así que si no hay un daño muy visible (como una resistencia quemada o algo así) es muy difícil encontrar el problema.


----------



## Frasco (Sep 13, 2005)

En efecto, el problema es interno, ya que las otras dos soluciones las he probado y nada... No habría remedio en caso de que sea cuestión de circuito?? Me saldría mejor una nueva??? Esque no sé...lo decía por si había algún tipo de remedio casero...así me ahorraría el comprarme otra ya que esta no está en garantía...justo la semana siguiente de su caducidad se rompió...vaya desgracia...

Espero sus respuestas. 
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2005)

Lo cierto es que en estos momentos toda la electrónica de consumo es desechable, un daño interno implica una reparación mas costosa que comprar nuevamente el producto.

Mejor cómprate otra.


----------



## José Coito (Sep 15, 2005)

Hola, si mira estoy de acuerdo con el caso del cable, también puede ser otra cosa pero para ir descartando si podes probala en otra pc.

Avisa si solucionaste, Un abrazo...


----------

